# Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"?



## sw2wolf (Jun 20, 2013)

```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 9.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p7 #1: Fri May 10 13:16:28 CST 2013     sw2wolf@mybsd.zsoft.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386
```

Recently, some applications and *.so report: 
	
	



```
Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"
```
 *H*ow to fix it*?*

Sincerely!


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 20, 2013)

First you want to start by upgrading to version 9.1. Your version is no longer supported, so basically anything could be causing weird issues.


----------



## JUStice (Jun 28, 2013)

It is likely that you use the wrong version of *.so. Check if:
It is in Jails.
Files in /libexec is in sync (same version) with the host.


----------

